# Dual attachment kit belt alignment



## Marcus (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello: I have just installed a dual auger belt attachment kit on my 2006 Ariens 11528LE .. The auger belt ran near the front edge of the original tensioner pulley. On the new dual belt kit the belts run on the rearward aspect of the tensioner pulley. One belt hangs over the edge... I will upload pictures to show this as soon as I figure out how ..... The rear most belt is about 1/4 off the tensioner pulley...



Is This O.K ? If anyone has a remedy to align this tensioner I would greatly appreciate your help. Thank you. .....Marcus:smile:


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Marcus said:


> Hello: I have just installed a dual auger belt attachment kit on my 2006 Ariens 11528LE .. The auger belt ran near the front edge of the original tensioner pulley. On the new dual belt kit the belts run on the rearward aspect of the tensioner pulley. One belt hangs over the edge... I will upload pictures to show this as soon as I figure out how ..... The rear most belt is about 1/4 off the tensioner pulley...
> 
> 
> 
> Is This O.K ? If anyone has a remedy to align this tensioner I would greatly appreciate your help. Thank you. .....Marcus:smile:


Welcome aboard you need 10 post then you can post pics i recall a thread about your issue i think you could find it through advanced search


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I wouldn't want it like that. "We" need to fix that for you ! LOL


----------



## Marcus (Mar 15, 2017)

*Thank you for the info.*



1132le said:


> Welcome aboard you need 10 post then you can post pics i recall a thread about your issue i think you could find it through advanced search



Thank you for the info... I am working my way to 10 posts and am enjoying it... I have found a old tread about a brand new Ariens compact 24 with the same exact problem... However , he had the same difficulty; No tensioner adjustment available... There was no definite solution from the tread other than returning the unit. Someone suggested moving the engine forward... I will try that. Not sure if the machine has adjustment for that but maybe I can gain 1/8 or 1/16 inch by snugging it forward.. Thanks again for the reply


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Marcus said:


> Thank you for the info... I am working my way to 10 posts and am enjoying it... I have found a old tread about a brand new Ariens compact 24 with the same exact problem... However , he had the same difficulty; No tensioner adjustment available... There was no definite solution from the tread other than returning the unit. Someone suggested moving the engine forward... I will try that. Not sure if the machine has adjustment for that but maybe I can gain 1/8 or 1/16 inch by snugging it forward.. Thanks again for the reply


Your alignment problem may be in the dual pulley that you installed. It sounds like the auger pulley attached to the engine shaft needs to be moved forward which will move the belts forward. If you loosen the pulley attachment bolt and move the pulley forward a little until it aligns properly with the tensioner pulley then that is the thickness of washer you need. There is probably a washer available for that. 

Moving the engine forward a small amount is not likely a good solution at all.

Good luck.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 15, 2017)

*Snowblower Forum Strikes Again*

Thank you for you suggestion of installing washers on the engine shaft to space the pulleys.. It has worked wonderfully... Now why didn't I think of this? ... .. Don't answer that !


I used the OEM pulley upgrade from Ariens... So I didn't expect to need extra bushings.. But it all worked out well in the end...


I have uploaded before and after pictures..


Thanks again ....


Another problem solved by The Snow Blower Forum !


Now my turn to LOL. :wink:


*** The bushings may be difficult to see in the pics but I placed one on the shaft closest to the engine... This moved my traction pulley and the auger pulley forward a bit; which was needed ... The other is just behind the dual auger pulley... The before picture really doesn't show how far the belt had hung over the edge too well... I had pulled it over by hand a bit before the photo... .. OK... Thanks for looking ... Marcus


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Marcus said:


> Thank you for you suggestion of installing washers on the engine shaft to space the pulleys.. It has worked wonderfully... Now why didn't I think of this? ... .. Don't answer that !
> 
> 
> I used the OEM pulley upgrade from Ariens... So I didn't expect to need extra bushings.. But it all worked out well in the end...
> ...



Well, now that we have pictures, it's obvious! That spiderman on the muffler guard was causing all the trouble.... or maybe not.:coolpics:


----------



## Martins125 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello. I have same model ariens. Thank you and I got the same washer. Any reason why you put washer before the auger pulley attached to the crankshaft and the other washer behind the traction pulley in beginning of crankshaft? 

I ended up just putting two washers before the auger dual pulley at crankshaft so I never took off the traction pulley and it seems fine. Hopefully these washers don’t rust but they are a perfect fit and solution.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice fix! Nice to know Spider-Man has a WEBsite he can check in on!


----------



## Snowflake (Apr 15, 2018)

We did you buy the washers from?

I would have inserted the two washers between the engine's traction pulley and the engine's auger pulley. The reason is that when the traction lever is depressed the traction belt alignment changes. The bottom traction pulley (the big one) moves backward to engage the traction.

When the traction lever is not depressed, the traction belt runs in the front part of the idler pulley and when the traction lever is depressed, the traction belt run on the back part of the idler pulley.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Snowflake said:


> We did you buy the washers from?


I picked up some that had the correct bore from Tractor Supply, by most any decent hardware store will carry them.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 15, 2017)

Martins125 said:


> Hello. I have same model ariens. Thank you and I got the same washer. Any reason why you put washer before the auger pulley attached to the crankshaft and the other washer behind the traction pulley in beginning of crankshaft?
> 
> I ended up just putting two washers before the auger dual pulley at crankshaft so I never took off the traction pulley and it seems fine. Hopefully these washers don’t rust but they are a perfect fit and solution.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 15, 2017)

Martins125 said:


> Hello. I have same model ariens. Thank you and I got the same washer. Any reason why you put washer before the auger pulley attached to the crankshaft and the other washer behind the traction pulley in beginning of crankshaft?
> 
> I ended up just putting two washers before the auger dual pulley at crankshaft so I never took off the traction pulley and it seems fine. Hopefully these washers don’t rust but they are a perfect fit and solution.


Sorry for the 3 year delay in answering... Just reading this now.. I put the washer "bushings" like that because this would move one pulley out one thickness of washer and the other pulley out.. two thickness of washer..

Probably would line up even better if I doubled up the first washer , so as to have 3 washers on in total... I just wanted to take a conservative approach to see how everything worked... Well ... several years later and working flawlessly... If I ever need to change the belt or get in there again I will ad the other washer. Glad to hear that this worked for you too..!


----------

